
A Stream of Consciousness Rant on Decontamination and Demolition Projects - lorenzhs
https://www.funraniumlabs.com/2019/05/a-stream-of-consciousness-rant-on-dd-projects/
======
lorenzhs
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21045573](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21045573),
where I found this

